# crazy amonia



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

so the only tester i can pretty much find is my amonia, not having done any tests in awhile on my 55g with three 5" pygos and and xp3. anyways, i test it and its off the charts, this is a very well-established tank mind you. im pissed that i cant see what my bacteria is doin. so i started the waterchanges, im up to daily 50% changes. i even vacuum the debri, and its barebottom mind you. i even cleaned filter sponge. i even have a powerhead wit floss i rinse daily, for mega mechanical filtration. NOTHING IS ROTTING IN THERE. ive gotten it to come down a lil, but... still bad. the worst part is i know ill just hear "get a kit" or "get more filration""those pygos cant be in there for life" drrrrrrr.... 
im almost ready for chemical filtration.... but thats lame


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Maybe too much cleaning killed your bacteria? If you clean everything within a short period of time, especially with no gravel, it can be easy to do.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

thats what i thought too, and until i get a trate/trite tests i wont really know, i shouldnt have though... i was doin about weekly waterchanges before, and i started at 25% every other day, and so on. filter is very lava rock heavy that i always keep in tank water during filter cleanings...


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

You'll know if you don't have any nitrates.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Try taking a water sample to the lfs. Maybe you're test kit is old and no longer functioning. Also they'll tell you how you're doing on trites and trates. Bring a sample of tank water before the water change, not after.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

well i know its workin, i got a few other tanks to test. best part is my overcrowded 75g cichlid tank that i feed even more was perfect, even though it is planted. i got the amonia to go down into a better range still not perfect. ill prolly go to an lfs tomorow


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Try taking a water sample to the lfs. Maybe you're test kit is old and no longer functioning. Also they'll tell you how you're doing on trites and trates. Bring a sample of tank water before the water change, not after.


Off this topic but whats is lfs??? I never knew the acronym???
thanks


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

LFS = Local Fish Store

More acronyms can be found here.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> LFS = Local Fish Store
> 
> More acronyms can be found here.


Yo da'man. I saw that but either its not there or over looked it.

Thanks!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

so my trates are low and my amonia is high... wtf. i dont want to do a waterchange till i get no amonia, but i dont wanna let my p's chill in the ammonia factory. i just got a new 350 biowheel for 27$, we'll see if this helps... im dyin here


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

a new filter wont cycle a tank faster. You dont have a nitrite test?


----------

